# Looking for Feed-back on Mil-Comm Products



## Navspecwar (May 12, 2010)

Hello Folks, I'm a long time shooter, but new to your forum, I appreciate the opportunity to pick your brains. I'm looking for anybody has some impressions on the *Mil-Comm *line of gun cleaning and lubricating products TW 25B, MC 25, etc...

I'm long time SIG guy and I see on the Mil-Comm site that SIG has endorsed their products for use on their weapons platforms, but I'd like some unbiased opions on the products.

Thanks in advance:smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Here's a review fromThe Sight 1911-A1*

First of all welcome to the forum. My Sig 1911-R came with a sample tube tw-25 with it. It's a synthetic grease probably a fluoropolymer. It,being a fluoropolymer grease, is impervious to heat, and imbeds itself into the pores of the metal suface that it is applied to, and will keep lubricating long after the visual sight of the grease has vanished. There's a few companies out there that service the gun industry that are a whole lot cheaper than Mil-com.


----------



## AFenn (Sep 4, 2010)

*I like the products; brother liked them in his F18, too!*

Mil Com instructs the user to FIRST clean the gun with 97% Al, which removes all the crap left from other "Special Sauces!" That action (by itself) will amaze you!
Lubing afterwards, with their TW 25 Grease and Oil (per the directions) is a no brainer. I shoot Lawman 167gr BHP 9mm ammo but sometimes use the cheapy 115 gr PNC ammo at the range. I can just wipe the 226 SCT down with their Gun Wipes and then bore clean with the oil and the pistol is like new. Don't know if it's "cheap" but my HK USP and P226 work flawlessly and even after a 400 round practice session, neither pistol is really "dirty,"'as they were when I used a whole bucket full of cleaning and lubing products!
I also find that both pistols (newer designs with multiple/heavy springs have less felt recoil with the 167 and ball ammos that I prefer to use with a 9mm. Next pistol that I purchase will definitely be a 45!

BTW: the machine guns on most all "F-jets" get Mil Com lubes and have for a while now!


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*lubes for your sig*

I'm far from an xpert but did talk to a guy a sig and he recommended the mill com ,and mill tech.
Also said he heard frog lube was also one lube that was being used and works really well.
If sig tech's recommend it then thats what I'll use.


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with mill-com....


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Is the bore cleaner up to the job for copper?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------

